# Avatar picture



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How do I get an avatar photo on please? I've gone to the edit avatar page, tried to copy and paste from photobucket as I do when posting a photo on a thread but it comes up invalid, have tried to re-size but am not sure I am doing that right - help!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dont ask me  
Sorry not the advice you were looking for!!
It does my head in trying to change it .. My photos are always too big!! I think it's a URL number you need as opposed to the IMG code you use normally. I seem to get this code if I use the photobucket app on my iPhone/iPad as opposed to the normal photobucket site. . You then copy and paste this code into the box. 
Good luck!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I loaded the tapatalk app onto my phone and it made it easy to just use the photos on my phone...... But that is only helpful if you have an iPhone I guess!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No, not got an i-phone, oh well will probably try and fail a few more times then!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Not to worry Dawn I've got an iPhone got tapatalk but don't understand the app.... Someone will be able to explain it.. Just not me Kendal posted my original picture for me then I spent a whole evening changing it but , from photo bucket but could nt tell you what I did such a computer whiz x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Saying that is my avatar there when I'm viewing it's got a sort of squashed star , my pics not there


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear no idea what I've done my avatar pic shows up under the bookmarks section under "Diggs" anyone got any idea how I retrieve it xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Karen, I don't even understand what you have done.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Neither do I but I've swapped computers and my avatar is fine on here so will syick with this one lol.... Mo can you see it ????????? Dawn just log in somewhere else lol xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes I can still see your avatar...with your too babies!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think Im only drinking tonic.....oh dear


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! you are so funny.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> I loaded the tapatalk app onto my phone and it made it easy to just use the photos on my phone...... But that is only helpful if you have an iPhone I guess!


Never knew it was that easy!!! 
All these times I've struggled with it... Thanks


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda just noticed you ve changed your pic it's 
Lovely xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Amanda just noticed you ve changed your pic it's
> Lovely xx


Awwww thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well has anyone managed it taking photo's that are loaded on a computer not a phone?!!!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

*avatar*

Hi Dawn

You'll need to shrink the photo first using some image editing software. Most computers will have something suitable. The maximum size of your must be no more than 80 by 80 pixels or 64.0 KB.

If you post the photo you want to use on here or send it via pm, I'll resize it for you and send it back so that you can add it as your avatar.

Jon


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jon Buoy said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> You'll need to shrink the photo first using some image editing software. Most computers will have something suitable. The maximum size of your must be no more than 80 by 80 pixels or 64.0 KB.
> 
> ...


What a nice gesture


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

like Jon said...you have to re-size to get it right off your c omputer..but using photo hosting sites is easy. there is a thread on how to use photobucket on here...alot of us use it.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Like most people I use photobucket to add a photo to a post, but I didn't realise that there was a way of using it to change your Avatar.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I did try resizing it using photobucket but it didn't seem to work for me, thanks Jon....aghh, photobucket site down at the moment, I will post a pic on here to try later if thats ok, thank you again.


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

I've sent you a pm with my email address as it may be easier to email the photo to me.

Jon


----------

